# Lastnights dinner



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

Chuck eye steaks. OMG.. melted in your mouth. ... summer squach, zuchinni, and sliced taters in Good Seasons Italian with extra garlic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Man!  That looks great!  What did you use for seasoning on the steaks?  Sliced taters look fantastik!!  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Man!  That looks great!  What did you use for seasoning on the steaks?  Sliced taters look fantastik!!  =P~


rubbed with wooster, crushed garlic, and a little Montreal Streak seasoning


----------



## wittdog (Apr 29, 2006)

Man that looks great. I love food porn.I tried that twinke thing with the chesse you recomended and it was awsome. You were right not to substitue anything for the cheese. Thanks for passing that recipe along.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2006)

that's the way I like my veggies...lots of char.  Most folks probably wouldn't like it, but I love it that way.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that's the way I like my veggies...lots of char.  Most folks probably wouldn't like it, but I love it that way.


Me too. The oil in the italian is key....not to prevent them from sticking... but to get some nice "color"  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

We like our veggies charred like that too.  Oil in the Italian? As in salad dressing?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2006)

If I don't marinade in italian dressing, it's at least got olive oil and herbs on it.  Then, burn em black!!!!    lol, to a degree.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lookin' good Scotty!!!
Chuck eyes can be great if the butcher does their job properly.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> We like our veggies charred like that too.  Oil in the Italian? As in salad dressing?



Yeah, the kind you make.... Vinegar to the V line, Water to the W line, Add the mix, shake, add Oil (I use OO) to the O line, shake. 
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Scotty!!!
> Chuck eyes can be great if the butcher does their job properly.



Chuck is great is you cook it right. Cook it wrong, and it really sucks. LOL


----------



## oompappy (Apr 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, your right, the cook has to do their job too. 
I'm just mad at our local hack & pack guy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> I'm just mad at our local *hack & pack* guy.


 :lcry:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2006)

what temp do you guys take your chuck to?  sirloin?  My hack and pack
didn't have chucks, but I got a sirloin.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

It you poke at it and it don't bleed or Mooooooo ... you done overcooked it. :grin: 

Seriouslly, I just use my Edlund tongs, and give it the middle finger to base of thumb rule. (Actually I don't use the hand thing anymore... I can tell by the tongs... Took a while to get it right tho).


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2006)

Good lookin' food my brotha' :!:


----------

